# Oh My!



## goats&moregoats (Oct 23, 2014)

Please pray, cross your fingers or whatever method you adhere to!   I just got a phone call about the two great Pyrenees that I thought I wouldn't get. If the man who owns them, but now longer can care for them is still on board, they will be picked up this week and fostered until next Sat.

Then I will be able to go meet them and if all is ok with me and the dogs and Deb feels I can handle them, I will be able to bring them home!!  

I am so excited!  This week is going to draaaaag.  

A male and a female. Yukon & Tundra. 6&& years old. That's about all I know except they have had a job to do up until a couple of months ago.

Anticipation


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2014)

Will be watching to see how things work out!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 23, 2014)

Good Luck


----------



## Baymule (Oct 23, 2014)

What? Dream dogs? This is fantastic!! Crossing fingers, toes and eyes.....dog just looked at me and started barking.....better uncross eyes....

Be sure and keep us updated!!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 23, 2014)

Praying it all works out for you. And for the dogs.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 24, 2014)

Baymule said:


> What? Dream dogs? This is fantastic!! Crossing fingers, toes and eyes.....dog just looked at me and started barking.....better uncross eyes....
> 
> Be sure and keep us updated!!


----------



## kinder (Oct 24, 2014)

You go girl !!!  Here's to keeping my fingers crossed.!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 24, 2014)




----------

